# Thoughts and Prayers Appreciated!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My pinto girls will be travelling for a long time today. I won't even know if they are okay until 7 pm tonight. Please have these sweet little ones in your minds that they have a safe flight and get to me safely!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Where are they traveling from, out of curiosity? Sorry if I missed it in another thread, I'm having a bout of summer plague and been busy being sick.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I missed it too, the story of how they came into your life....nothing as dramatic as Winter, I hope.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

They are travelling from Kentucky but have a 4.5 hr layover, plus they had to be dropped off extra early. We had to change their flight information because the temperatures at noon would have been dangerous for them which caused them to have the layover.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Fair travels for the little ones.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry, we must have been typing at the same time. I didn't see the second post.

I think this may have been the second time I posted about them. I posted a thread on their names in Fun Stuff. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/72962-what-s-name.html

Actually I was planning on adding a older member of the family sometime before school started back up when I got Winter. We decided since I was upped in a hours at work and have time this semester from school that we could still add to our family. These girls were just perfect for us. Thankfully they are healthy and happy and prepared for!

And Winter is growing and quilling perfectly. :grin:


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I hope they have a perfectly safe flight. I saw your other thread and they are adorable!


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just got them all settled in! They seem to be doing great! Rose is the sweetest hog I have ever met. Even after everything they went through she never raised a quill. We decided to rename the other girl, River, so we have a River and Rose in honor of Doctor Who starting in a few weeks. :grin:

River is on her wheel right now while Rose is asleep. They definitely need a nail trim and a good oatmeal bath. Holy dry skin. :lol:

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's great! I hope they are wonderful additions to your family, though what hedgehogs isn't?


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

glad you babies made it safe!


----------

